

Show HN: PathScrollbarMenu - A Javascript, Path inspired scrollbar menu - danielschwartz

Hey HN!<p>This is PathScrollbarMenu, a javascript implementation of the neat little scrollbar indicator that you can see on Path's mobile apps. It allows the developer to center any content on the scrollbars of a site.<p>We implemented it at Jetsetter so we could allow users to jump between sections, but still give them the largest content area possible.<p>GitHub: http://jetsetter.github.com/PathScrollbarMenu/<p>There is an example page in the project but you can also check it out in action on our new homepage: www.jetsetter.com/?via=hackernewsos
======
masonhensley
You may want to include a screenshot of the menu on your github page for
people that do not want to sign in to jetsetter to take a peek.

Thanks for sharing!

~~~
danielschwartz
Yeah sorry about that, I didn't think that through. Ill go ahead and include a
screenshot for now. In the future we'll suppress that login popup for people
coming from GitHub/Hacker News/Reddit, so you can get a feel for it without
signing up.

------
madhkrish
oh shit, i had no idea that it was clickable.

